# Picture ID Help.......bear or hog?????



## buckhunter32175 (Mar 9, 2010)

Well my buddies and I picked up a new piece of property to hunt and set out our first set of cameras last week. We ran down this morning and grabbed them and got some pretty good pics.....in fact still had several bucks that have not dropped their horns yet. 

I got a picture of a critter and just can't tell what it is so i figured i'd post it here for comments. Do you think it is a bear or a hog?

Thanks.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

buckhunter32175 said:


> Well my buddies and I picked up a new piece of property to hunt and set out our first set of cameras last week. We ran down this morning and grabbed them and got some pretty good pics.....in fact still had several bucks that have not dropped their horns yet.
> 
> I got a picture of a critter and just can't tell what it is so i figured i'd post it here for comments. Do you think it is a bear or a hog?
> 
> Thanks.


body to leg proportion says hog IMO


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks like a hog to me. Hogs are heavy up top and their legs seem kind of small just like in this pic. Plus hogs tend to "bulge" in the middle and a bear does not.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Hog, skinny legs.


----------



## Jrunner24 (Oct 23, 2012)

Its a hopocabra?


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

PLease notified the BFRO!!!! BIGFOOT!!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Hog


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

It's clearly a black panther...


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

chewbacca-capra


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

seen enough bear pictures to know what they look like under infared flash.Definitly a bear.One reason i hate moultrie cameras cause it misses to many pictures.Bear probably hung for a little while but only one lousy pic


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Baker8425 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> It's clearly a black panther...



yep:thumbup:


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

I say it's an elephant


----------



## Trill (Mar 8, 2013)

its a rougarou


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Should I be looking on the ground or in a tree? Seriously though, I see it. There is no doubt that it is a Black Angus heifer about 450 lbs.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Baker8425 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> It's clearly a black panther...


No Si that is not a black panther...


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Go look at the tracks it left.....could be either one. I blew up the pic and still could not make it out. I like the video feature on my wild game innovations cameras....


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

drifterfisher said:


> Go look at the tracks it left.....could be either one. I blew up the pic and still could not make it out. I like the video feature on my wild game innovations cameras....


its a bear.look at the long hair it has by the fluffy outside edge.its turned around.what you are seeing is the ass end and its turned.you can see part of its ear in the back towards top.you can also see the indention in its stomach from the position its turned in.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

notice the fluffy hair along the outer edge.also the indention where the back leg meets the stomach.its a juvenille black bear


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It's a black panthahogacabra!!! 

HAWG!!!!


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

Im sorry to say this, your all wrong.. it has all the tell tale signs... it's most definetly MAN-BEAR-PIG!!!!.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

smokin berlinet said:


> Im sorry to say this, your all wrong.. it has all the tell tale signs... it's most definetly MAN-BEAR-PIG!!!!.


It is definitely half man, half bear and half pig. I'm super cereal.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

-WiRtH- said:


> It is definitely half man, half bear and half pig. I'm super cereal.


3 halves and a bowl of cereal!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Espo

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

Wirth.. thanks for confirming it. I am super cereal that man-bear-pig is a vicous creature. Chupacabra is its downsyndrome inbred cousin from ma-heco... i would never set foot on that land ever again.... im cereal guys


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

smokin berlinet said:


> Wirth.. thanks for confirming it. I am super cereal that man-bear-pig is a vicous creature. Chupacabra is its downsyndrome inbred cousin from ma-heco... i would never set foot on that land ever again.... im cereal guys


Excelsior!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Looks like Godwin


----------



## Yobenny (Mar 2, 2013)

We used to see those all the time, they are called a "midnight snack".


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Yobenny gots skills!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

Jason said:


> It's a black panthahogacabra!!!
> 
> HAWG!!!!


hahaha.sitting in line at the barber shop and got funny looks as I startEd laughing!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

It's my wife with her shirt off! Where did you get this picture you,,,,,,!


----------

